# Errore durante aggiornamento: ati-drivers-15.

## Lux-68

Ciao a tutti,

dopo aver risolto l'intoppo del topic precedente mi ritrovo con il seguente problema:

la compilazione degli aggiornamenti si blocca su ati-drivers-15.9r1

```

 * Building fgl_glxgears ...

In file included from /usr/include/GL/glu.h:38:0,

                 from fgl_glxgears.c:64:

/usr/include/GL/gl.h:2055:22: fatal error: GL/glext.h: No such file or directory

 #include <GL/glext.h>

                      ^

compilation terminated.

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3739:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/${FOLDER_PREFIX}usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 

 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info 

 '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv 

 '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: 

 '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/extra/fgl_glxgears'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1:

 *   CONFIG_DRM must be disabled or compiled as a

 *              module and not loaded for direct rendering to work.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 *   CONFIG_DRM must be disabled or compiled as a

 *              module and not loaded for direct rendering to work.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

* Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1:

 * 

 * Please note that this driver only supports graphic cards based on

 * Evergreen chipset and newer.

 * This includes the AMD Radeon HD 5400+ series at this moment.

 * 

 * If your card is older then use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

 * For migration informations please refer to:

 * https://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3739:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/${FOLDER_PREFIX}usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 

 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info 

 '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv 

 '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: 

 '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work/extra/fgl_glxgears'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1/work'

```

Il sistema ha il kernel:

```

Linux Host-001 3.8.13-gentoo #27 SMP Sat Nov 29 23:20:47 CET 2014 x86_64 AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Da premettere che l'ultimo aggiornamento è stato effettuato ad agosto 2015 senza problemi per questo pacchetto.

La scheda grafica è una Ati Radeon Sapphire HD7750 con RAM 1GB DDR5.

Ho trovato qualche soluzione per i kernel superiori al mio.

Qualche idea?

Grazie.

----------

## kikko

Ciao Lux-68

l'errore è in fase di compilazione:

 *Lux-68 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/include/GL/gl.h:2055:22: fatal error: GL/glext.h: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

la cosa curiosa è che lo stesso identico problema è stato segnalato per altri ebuild: love2d e freeglut-3.0.0 (quest'ultimo ha un bug aperto)

La "soluzione" suggerita è di aggiornare le librerie MESA:

```
# emerge -1ua media-libs/mesa
```

Fammi sapere se risolve

Ciao

----------

## Lux-68

 *kikko wrote:*   

> Ciao Lux-68
> 
> l'errore è in fase di compilazione:
> 
>  *Lux-68 wrote:*   
> ...

 

Ciao,

ho effettuato la compilazione come indicato.  A fine compilazione ottengo il messaggio

```

* Messages for package media-libs/mesa-11.0.6:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). See

 * http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how to

 * solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/include/GL/glxext.h

 *      /usr/include/GL/glext.h

 *      /usr/include/GL/glx.h

 *      /usr/include/GL/gl.h

 *      /usr/include/GLES2/gl2platform.h

 *      /usr/include/GLES2/gl2.h

 *      /usr/include/GLES2/gl2ext.h

 *      /usr/include/KHR/khrplatform.h

 *      /usr/include/EGL/eglextchromium.h

 *      /usr/include/EGL/eglplatform.h

 *      /usr/include/EGL/eglext.h

 *      /usr/include/EGL/eglmesaext.h

 *      /usr/include/EGL/egl.h

 *      /usr/include/GLES3/gl3platform.h

 *      /usr/include/GLES3/gl3ext.h

 *      /usr/include/GLES3/gl3.h

 *      /usr/lib64/libGL.so

 *      /usr/lib64/libEGL.so

 *      /usr/lib64/libEGL.so.1

 *      /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'media-libs/mesa-11.0.6' merged despite file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

 * Note that in order to have full S3TC support, it is necessary to install

 * media-libs/libtxc_dxtn as well. This may be necessary to get nice

 * textures in some apps, and some others even require this to run.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

```

Ho riavviato la compilazione del world e il driver Ati si compilava con messaggio

```

* To switch to AMD OpenGL, run "eselect opengl set ati"

 * To change your xorg.conf you can use the bundled "aticonfig"

 * 

 * If you experience unexplained segmentation faults and kernel crashes

 * with this driver and multi-threaded applications such as wine,

 * set UseFastTLS in xorg.conf to either 0 or 1, but not 2.

 * 

 * Fully rebooting the system after an ati-drivers update is recommended

 * Stopping Xorg, reloading fglrx kernel module and restart Xorg

 * might not work

 * 

 * Updating module dependencies for 3.8.13-gentoo ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

Switching to ati OpenGL interface... done

Switching to amd OpenCL interface... done

>>> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.9-r1 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

```

Sembra tutto OK. Vedremo al riavvio se funziona.

Grazie tante.

----------

## Lux-68

 *Lux-68 wrote:*   

>  *kikko wrote:*   Ciao Lux-68
> 
> l'errore è in fase di compilazione:
> 
>  *Lux-68 wrote:*   
> ...

 

Purtroppo al riavvio il sistema si blocca (freeze) all'avvio dell'interfaccia grafica.

Ho dovuto disabilitare KDM e disinstallare il driver installando al suo posto quello generico per ATI come da wiki di Gentoo.

----------

## xdarma

 *Lux-68 wrote:*   

> Purtroppo al riavvio il sistema si blocca (freeze) all'avvio dell'interfaccia grafica.

 

Vado a memoria perché è passato un po' di tempo, ma dovrebbe esserci un broken link in /usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions/ che puntava a libglx.so

Rimuovendolo dovrebbe caricarsi correttamente il modulo fglrx.

----------

